# Perianal abscess



## Broughtonblue (10 Nov 2011)

Not a nice subject but has anyone suffered with one of these? I had an operation in march this year to remove one, this involved it being 'layed open' to heal, I was off work for 9 weeks because of a series of infections post op. 
Six months on and I've started to cycle again but get quite a bit of discomfort on my scar both during the ride and after, just wondering if anybody has experienced one of these and will the pain from my scar tissue subside or have I got to live with it. I've invested in some Enduro 3d padded shorts but these haven't made much difference.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2011)

Not suffered anything like that, but it's somewhat the same as any damaged tissue in that area.... (if worse ). Modern chammy's don't really need any cream, but if you've got a problem bit, then I'd recommend using a good chammy cream. If commuting, then two sets of shorts until you get better.

Could use some sudocreme which is standard kit for cyclists. If it's dry skin issue, then I would recommend eczema creams on your bits before the shorts go on. 

TBH if you've had an op down there, then it will take time. Your skin/bits don't half take a battering, considering it's not really designed for bikes !!


----------



## Broughtonblue (10 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> Not suffered anything like that, but it's somewhat the same as any damaged tissue in that area.... (if worse ). Modern chammy's don't really need any cream, but if you've got a problem bit, then I'd recommend using a good chammy cream. If commuting, then two sets of shorts until you get better.
> 
> Could use some sudocreme which is standard kit for cyclists. If it's dry skin issue, then I would recommend eczema creams on your bits before the shorts go on.
> 
> TBH if you've had an op down there, then it will take time. Your skin/bits don't half take a battering, considering it's not really designed for bikes !!


When I bought the shorts I also bought some Assos chamois cream, I was told it was the best! £12 for 140ml it had better be!


----------



## Garz (10 Nov 2011)

I had a spot pimple thing there the other week. Probably unrelated to cycling as I have dipped considerably on the mileage due to the dark evenings but did make me think.


----------



## Ben1974 (10 Nov 2011)

Hi, I had the same thing, which required 6 operations over a 7 month period! That is once they sorted out what the problem was! I know what you went through as I was off work for 7 months with this issue! Like yourself I have been left with scar tissue in the area! I have found that overtime (6 months since last op) I don't notice the scar while cycling any more! And I commute 5 days a week 10 miles each way! To be honest mind after all the ops I had and not being able to do any exercise for over a year, I have just been happy being able to start getting fit again after nearly 1 and a half years from first symptoms until fully fit again! Good luck and hopefully yours will have been sorted early enough!

Ben


----------



## Mugshot (11 Nov 2011)

I have nothing of value to add to this thread other than get well soon anybody suffering from one of these buggers, it sounds awful!


----------



## lukesdad (11 Nov 2011)

Have you asked your GP or surgery nurse ?


----------



## PpPete (11 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Have you asked your GP or surgery nurse ?



Any persistent discomfort/irritation in this area ... despite the embarrassment - get thee to a medic right away BEFORE it develops into anything worse. 

I have a (repeating) prescription for a product called Lotriderm. Don't have to use it very often, but when I do it's about a million times more effective than Sudocreme or Assos.


----------



## Broughtonblue (11 Nov 2011)

Ben1974 said:


> Hi, I had the same thing, which required 6 operations over a 7 month period! That is once they sorted out what the problem was! I know what you went through as I was off work for 7 months with this issue! Like yourself I have been left with scar tissue in the area! I have found that overtime (6 months since last op) I don't notice the scar while cycling any more! And I commute 5 days a week 10 miles each way! To be honest mind after all the ops I had and not being able to do any exercise for over a year, I have just been happy being able to start getting fit again after nearly 1 and a half years from first symptoms until fully fit again! Good luck and hopefully yours will have been sorted early enough!
> 
> Ben


Blimey, we are like two peas out the same pod! Last October I was advised not to cycle anymore till it was sorted and just started again this month, (13 months!) I'm just like you trying to get some fitness back, and lose a couple of stones that have crept up on me! 
Even though the weather is turning it is such a joy to be able to get out into the countryside again


----------



## MacB (11 Nov 2011)

Oh my, hadn't heard of this, just had a quick read, guys you have my heartfelt sympathy and wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Broughtonblue (11 Nov 2011)

MacB said:


> Oh my, hadn't heard of this, just had a quick read, guys you have my heartfelt sympathy and wishes for a speedy recovery


Thanks, it's not something that gets bought up in conversation much, but apparently it's quite common among men, doesn't affect women much though.


----------



## 2wd (12 Nov 2011)

My 20 year old son had this

He was in so much pain he went to the A&E and they operated same day

Then off work for 8 weeks

The wound has to be kept open to heal slowly to reduce the scar tissue


----------



## G-Zero (12 Nov 2011)

I had an op on one of these around 10 years ago and found it was the 'open' healing that was the worst bit. I thought that this was so that the site of the abcess would heal internally first and force any residual bits out to the surface as the wound healed ?

With regard to longer term problems connected to the scar tissue, mine was tender for a long time, but it wasn't a massive problem for me as I wasn't riding as much at that time.

I've been fortunate, but 10 years down the line I've had no further problems and feel no pain whatsoever.

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Nebulous (12 Nov 2011)

Not that health problems are ever nice, but this is a particularly awkward one and you have my sympathies. 

I hope you won't mind me telling a funny story about this though. 

I trained as a nurse in the early 80's and did a brief spell in Accident and Emergency. I saw several people with a perianal sinus, and it was one of the operations that they did in the theatre attached to A&E. 

The format for people coming in was that they saw a receptionist, who wrote out a card with their name and details and it was put in a box on the door. My job was to pick up the card, shout for the person, ask them what was wrong with them, and put them to an appropriate place - a shared room for sprains etc, but a single room for more intimate issues. I also had to make sure they were 'ready' for the Dr to save time. 

So this day I picked up a card, shouted the name and this attractive young woman appears. Attached to the card was a Dr's letter and I couldn't read it, but I made out the word sinus. Now there was no way that I was going to discuss a perianal sinus with her, so instead of asking I took her into a single room and asked her to take off her clothes and put on a gown. She seemed a bit surprised and asked if she had to take off all her clothes. I said "No - you can keep on your bra and pants, but the Doctor will want you to take off your pants as well when he comes." 

I came out of the room, the staff nurse almost immediately told me to go for my teabreak, and off I went. When I came back the staff nurse said "What on earth did you say to that woman in room 3?" So I told her. 

The woman was in with sinusitis - in her cheek - to get it washed out, which was another procedure they did in A&E. I never found out what she thought of me telling her the Doctor would want her to take her pants off!


----------



## Broughtonblue (10 Feb 2014)

One month short of three years since my op and it's back!
Can't believe I've got to go through it all again, possibly a long time off the bike again, (although not done much lately because of a whiplash injury sustained in a car crash)
Keep your eyes on the classified section as I might be selling a lot of stuff in the coming months


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (10 Feb 2014)

Broughtonblue said:


> One month short of three years since my op and it's back!
> Can't believe I've got to go through it all again, possibly a long time off the bike again, (although not done much lately because of a whiplash injury sustained in a car crash)
> Keep your eyes on the classified section as I might be selling a lot of stuff in the coming months


Oh no ! ! Sounds like you've been through it a bit of late ! ! Keep your chin up, hope you have a turn of fortune soon mate.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Feb 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Broughtonblue (10 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes, feeling pretty pi$$ed off at the minute, worst case scenario is a collustomy bag


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

Sounds nasty. Got dodgy bits down there myself. Don't sell the bike kit !!

Is this another op on the cards ? Scar tissue 'down there' isn't fun when you are a cyclist. I've got both 'visible' and internal scarring that's causing me lots of issues.


----------



## Broughtonblue (11 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> That's not good news, would it just be temporary while everything heals up? Mad Doug is the expert on those I believe - although I'm pretty sure it wasn't what made him go mad (just to reassure you). Good luck.


Depends in how much of the 'nipper' muscle they have to remove if the abscess has wrapped it self around it, had some removed first time round so any more might make it to weak 'operate' correctly!


----------



## Broughtonblue (11 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> Sounds nasty. Got dodgy bits down there myself. Don't sell the bike kit !!
> 
> Is this another op on the cards ? Scar tissue 'down there' isn't fun when you are a cyclist. I've got both 'visible' and internal scarring that's causing me lots of issues.


Hopefully caught it early but, these buggers hang around for months and if it doesn't clear up with medicine then op is only answer.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2014)

Pop the meds. Hope they work !!


----------



## The Hoskabot (17 Jun 2020)

Broughtonblue said:


> Hopefully caught it early but, these buggers hang around for months and if it doesn't clear up with medicine then op is only answer.


I know this is MANY years down the line, but I am in a similar situation. I had a perianal about 9years ago and it was left open to heal for about a year, which it never did because it was linked to a fistula caused by Crohns. I don't know if you may or may not have come to this same conclusion during the past 6 years?

Anyway - did you ever resolve the scar pain issue when cycling? I'm pretty sure I'm going to have mine opened up again, which is going to piss all over my cycling plans.


----------



## Mattk50 (19 Jun 2020)

I had lots of issues in this area over the course of a year a while back. I had the abscess (Caused by inverted hair follicle I think) which was the most painful, scoop out the crap, pad it out until it heals from within? Absolutely painful as hell. Then I had an anal fissure, apparently not related but seemed too coincidental to me on the timing. Had a sphincterotomy to cure that. And then finally went back and said I still had pain in my rear and then they said I had piles so they clamped those. A nightmare 'bum' year which hasn't returned and scar tissue softened over the years so as not to notice now whilst cycling etc. I feel your pain!


----------



## Broughtonblue (19 Jun 2020)

The Hoskabot said:


> I know this is MANY years down the line, but I am in a similar situation. I had a perianal about 9years ago and it was left open to heal for about a year, which it never did because it was linked to a fistula caused by Crohns. I don't know if you may or may not have come to this same conclusion during the past 6 years?
> 
> Anyway - did you ever resolve the scar pain issue when cycling? I'm pretty sure I'm going to have mine opened up again, which is going to piss all over my cycling plans.


Hi. Fortunately I'm free of pain atm but haven't cycled much over the last few years, but when I do I always use padded shorts.


----------

